# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Attempt at song writing

## wer

Hello everyone. Just recently I've started to write songs (for the guitar), and I'd like to know what you guys think of my most recent one. Please note that this is the forth song I've ever written, so be nice. 





> *Frangible Reverie*
> 
> Look outside your window,
> And see what I see,
> I am the same as you are,
> There is nothing we can't be, 
> What can you see when you feel me?
> Am I here or are you dreaming me?
> 
> ...




I haven't decided if its finished yet. What do you guys think? Any suggestions?

----------


## Afterglow

Personally I like it, the way that it is structured in some of the lines, for example, "Is this what they call a tangible reality?
It feels more like a frangible reverie,"

Seems really catchy and intriguing  :smiley: 

Good work, I really like it

----------

